# iMac mid 2011 as monitor use only



## Stumped (Jan 20, 2020)

So I’m getting a MacBook Pro and was hoping i could use the old iMac as an external monitor for the notebook. But the guys at the Apple store told me that it could only be done on the 27” not the 21” and then only for some other year model, not 2011.  Guessing because the 2011 model doesn’t have the needed plug as an option?  

Ive never used an older computer as just a monitor. Anyone know of this is true and why it can’t be used?     Tks.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm not a MAC guy but a Google of "_using old mac as a external monitor_" returned a number of hits including this one How to setup your old iMac as a display monitor - ChrisWrites.com


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 20, 2020)

This might work Use your iMac as a display


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't remember what year hardware stopped supporting it, but I did use it for a little while.  Later versions of MacOS stopped supporting, if I remember correctly.  Basic process was the iMac must be able to boot, and it may have been Sierra, maybe High Sierra, max.  Display port connection on both ends, but it really needed to be a Thunderbolt cable, not just a standard display port.  Wait, min-display port.  I quit using it because the drive in the iMac started to go and it was already a very old computer.  Plus it was a bit of a pain to fire everything up and get the connection going.  It was easier just to use them as two computers and eventually the iMac died.


----------



## Stumped (Jan 21, 2020)

so, they were wrong.  the mid 2011's do work as external monitor w/ notebook on Catalina and in mirroring mode.  Used a thunderbolt 2 cable with thunderbolt 2 to usbc adapter.  good to go.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jan 21, 2020)

Ah good, I couldn't remember for sure whether it was still supported in software.  I also knew my current iMac was too new and figured yours was borderline.  Glad it works for you.


----------

